# Phrag. besseae 'Carlisle'



## tomkalina (Jan 3, 2020)

In bloom this morning in a cloudy greenhouse, this has become our absolute favorite Phrag. besseae clone. IMHO it is a higher quality flower than virtually any other I've seen (including our own awarded clones). As a plus, it grows like a weed and is fertile as well. Horizontal natural spread = 8.6cm, Petal width = 3.0cm.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 3, 2020)

Are you growing this with the “tray” method?


----------



## tomkalina (Jan 3, 2020)

Yes, this was the first Phrag. besseae we put into a tray as an experiment 18 months ago. I've attached a photo (sorry for the quality) of the plant taken this morning. We severed the rhizome on the oldest growth (which is left of the one farthest right) in June, 2019 and the new growth has a leaf span of 12 inches. The oldest growth has a leaf span of 30 inches. This clone gets to be an absolute horse when it's grown in a tray. (See photo).


----------



## abax (Jan 3, 2020)

That's a dazzler Tom. I'd love to have a large
division when you have one available...and the
damn weather improves for shipping. My record
with besseae isn't outstanding, but I'm learning.
The RO from Ray is wonderful!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 4, 2020)

I see the self cross is available. Anything coming down the pike with this as a parent? Maybe Jason Fisher with this ad a pod parent?


----------



## tomkalina (Jan 4, 2020)

abax said:


> That's a dazzler Tom. I'd love to have a large
> division when you have one available...and the
> damn weather improves for shipping. My record
> with besseae isn't outstanding, but I'm learning.
> The RO from Ray is wonderful!


PM sent. I'm sure your R/O will result in improved growth for all your Phrags. including besseae.


----------



## tomkalina (Jan 4, 2020)

Linus_Cello said:


> I see the self cross is available. Anything coming down the pike with this as a parent? Maybe Jason Fisher with this ad a pod parent?


Hi Linus,
We do have Phrag. besseae 'Carlisle' (x self) seedlings available on the website and a couple of compots of (x 'Foxfire' AM/AOS) and (x 'Fox Valley' FCC/AOS) in the pipeline as well as Phrag. Vita-Bess (x vittatum). We also have flasks going in the lab of a remake of Rosalie Dixler (x kaieteurum) and a remake of Robert-Jan Quene' (x Fritz Schomburg) using the 'Carlisle' clone.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 4, 2020)

Quene?
(I bought a Robert Jan Quene from you in 2015. Can’t wait to see it bloom. Bessae parent is “red giant”I think ).


----------



## tomkalina (Jan 4, 2020)

Correction made. Thanks, Linus !


----------



## BrucherT (Jan 5, 2020)

tomkalina said:


> PM sent. I'm sure your R/O will result in improved growth for all your Phrags. including besseae.


Tom are you sort of air layering it as it climbs up?


----------



## tomkalina (Jan 5, 2020)

We've air layered it a couple of times in the last year and plan to divide and re-tray the divisions later this spring. It's something that should have been done last year, but the plant was carrying several different seed capsules and we didn't want to disturb it.


----------



## Justin (Jan 10, 2020)

Amazing.


----------

